# what should I know about slalom?



## elx (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello everybody!  I am snowboarding for about 3 years now and I sometimes take part in slalom. But I really rarely get in the top 3 or even close to it. It is always a matter of few or less seconds but I just don't know from where to get it. So I wanted to ask you all what should snowboarder know about slalom and where should I gain those few seconds from?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

come up to the lbs


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

I race in GS, PGS and SBX.
Other then going around the gates at the right time with the right edge control, your best bet would be working on the start. A strong pull can make all the differance when it gets down to the 0.1 secconds.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ride with 20lb leg weights on.


----------



## elx (Jan 28, 2013)

how do this help?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

elx said:


> how do this help?


how does what help


----------



## elx (Jan 28, 2013)

the weights


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

because science


----------



## longboard16 (Dec 4, 2008)

The quickest way to cut your time is too pay off the timers.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

you need to find a good blood doper


----------

